# 93 Maxima....givin her all she's got cap'n Start Issues LOL



## Luba (Aug 22, 2005)

Okay 93 Maxima I bought it almost new in 93

Been a great car .... though it has had some fuel injector issues and keyless entry doesn't work all the time now neither does the keyless locking system.

HOWEVER that is not my biggest issue right now!

It's been giving me chug a lug problems with the fuel injector (not the o2 sensor had that replaced). Throw a bottle of injector cleaner in it helps a lot!

So after a few bottles of cleaner and some tanks of gas, running better.

Then BOOM today in and out of the store come back out and NOTHING!

Won't crank over at all, no engine attempts NOTHING!

Not the battery as lights and everything else very bright and functioning.

JUST DEAD motor! 

So I am thinking maybe starter motor? So does anyone know where it is so I can go back over and give it a whack.

Also gonna take a can of gas and some MORE fuel injector cleaner.

Some kind man thought he knew better and wanted to boost me so I let him just to make him feel better though I knew it wasn't battery or alternator.

Any suggestions, I dont wanna tow it if I can help it it's only two blocks from home. If I can get it to the driveway right now I'd be happy. My regular mechanic is away for another week on vacation!

Cheers and tx for reading and suggestions.


----------



## Luba (Aug 22, 2005)

Any help here really needed!!

Filled the tank, put in fuel injector just incase....NOTHING

Hear a whining sorta noise on the drivers side under chasse by rear door.

HELP!! 

Lights and power windows etc work and are bright, radio works, so not battery issue.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

ignition switch or starter solenoid are my two guesses. could be several other things as well, but those will be the major two.

starter is on the bottom front of the transmission. huge wart lookin thing hanging off the front of it. can't miss it.


----------



## Luba (Aug 22, 2005)

:cheers: Thanks there's your beer LOL

I'm gonna go smack that starter tomorrow! Near the tranny okay!! Tx you.

I'd be happy to get it home until the mechanic can fix it!


----------



## Luba (Aug 22, 2005)

It's the IGNITION switch!!!

Went over and fiddled with it a bit, started right away. Now the door locks and keyless entry are functioning. I'm assuming they are on the same electrical line as the ignition switch.

Thanks for your suggestion!!

Anyone know how difficult it is to replace an ignition switch youself and what exactly is involved?

May get one from a scrap yard, perhaps a newer model (if it's compatible).


----------

